# Star boats



## firey (Dec 1, 2005)

Anybody ever sail on these ships, when i knew of them they were operated by Anchor line. Star Arcadia and Assyria.


----------



## 24039062 (May 1, 2008)

*In the seventies*

Hi There,

I sailed on both of these ships in the early seventies. The typical "run" was UK to Japan, Canada (British Columbia) and home with timber products. Both ships were owned by Anchor Line at the time but were contracted to Star Bulk Shipping of Norway (I think).


----------



## Q29 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Star Boats*

Hi there,

I was 'sparks' on Star Acadia/GNUP 1971/72 Masters Hall & Rowe - 2/O Steve Wrigley, Ian Wiper 2/Elect , Tom Baird 4/E. Anchor Line and Star Bulk Bergen. Cadets, 5/E & Bosun were from Skye. Nearly stuck in Montreal for the the Winter 71, after a fire and repairs to one of the munck loaders. Still thinking and will add further if I remember any more names.


----------



## 24039062 (May 1, 2008)

I was on Star Acadia in 1972 with Master Tommy Rowe. I was 4th Engineer with Chief Dougie Shon, 2nd Willie Stewart, 3rd Ian "Dizzy" Gillespie. At Panama, on our way home we were joined by a 2nd called Bill Fisher who, until recently, taught at Glasgow College of Nautical Studies.


----------



## jjp (May 18, 2009)

I was on Star Acadia from March 71 to April 72 with Capt Crawford(died of
heart attack when in Persian Gulf) replaced by Capt Hall.
Also on Star Assryia Jan.73 to July 73 with Capt Dean, on usual Star Bulk runs.


----------



## 24039062 (May 1, 2008)

*Captain Crawford*

Hi jjp, I was on the Star Assyria when Captain Crawford died on the Acadia. We came in from Vancouver to Tilbury and got the job of taking Captain Crawford's ashes out to sea for burial in the North Atlantic.


----------



## markwill (Dec 16, 2012)

Who was the Captain when you were stuck in Montreal (Tom Hall)? He is looking to get in touch with two people who took bunches of photos when he was icebound. He now lives in Elwick, in the UK, and is a friend of my father's.


----------



## Bob Williams (Dec 28, 2012)

*Capt. Tom Hall, Star Arcadia*

I see Tom hall at least four times a week. The trip from Montreal was to take a cargo of construction equipment, courtesy of Pierre Trudeau, to West Africa. Tom's coloured films were unfortunately developed as B&W by the African photo shop !! He is desperate to get hold of
any pics of the trip eni'plus names of crew members. He remembers the ice and also the longshoremen's strike which delayed the start from Montreal.


----------



## Bob Williams (Dec 28, 2012)

*Capt. Tom Hall, Star Arcadia*

I see Tom hall at least four times a week. The trip from Montreal was to take a cargo of construction equipment, courtesy of Pierre Trudeau, to West Africa. Tom's coloured films were unfortunately developed as B&W by the African photo shop !! He is desperate to get hold of
any pics of the trip plus names of crew members. He remembers the ice and also the longshoremen's strike which delayed the start from Montreal.


----------

